# Half a million trout get new home in Strawberry



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Been out of town for a few days but saw this on KSL this morning. Its always nice to see good things happening in the fishin' world 8)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid=20618047


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I see how they're doing things... They tag 300 fish only to water down the population with half a million untagged fish. Well played, Strawberry. Well played.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, they added them just so you couldn't catch a tagged fish. Of course they blend right in with the other million that they planted last year.



> STRAWBERRY RES	WASATCH	KOKANEE	50065	1.85"	02/02/2011
> 
> STRAWBERRY RES	WASATCH	CUTTHROAT	9975	5.32"	03/18/2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for making sure your point was perfectly clear as usual, fishrmn. I'm well aware of how many fish go into that lake throughout the year. Considering its the most popular fishery in the state, and how much water it holds, they have to keep it well stocked. That's not even mentioning mortality of a percentage of what gets stocked. I just found it funny that they would even mention stocking so many fish when they are running a contest, considering more fish means a smaller chance of catching one with a tag. Maybe I'm way off here, but it seems to me like people want a HIGHER chance of winning something rather than a lower chance. The stocking is necessary to the health of the fishery, but why mention it, ya know? It's like the lottery announcing they are upping the payout, but only after half million more people buy tickets. 

I'm sure you'll find something about this post to refute, but that's just the way I see it. Don't get me wrong though, it won't keep me away. I can't seem to catch anything but slot cutts, so those little guys shouldn't pose me much of a problem.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

The tagged fish are a gimmick. What are they supposed to do, stop planting fish for two years so you've got a better chance to catch one with a tag? Tagged fish are like a lot of lures. Designed to catch fishermen, not fish.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I understand the gimmick. It's a marketing program. My first comment was in regards to the article mentioning that they stocked so many fish, like it was some sort of a bonus for fishermen, when in actuality, it waters down the chances of actually catching one with a tag. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to realize more fish means less of a chance. If I were one of the contest organizers, it would upset me that they chose to do the story right now, during the contest. While the stocking of fish can't and won't be delayed or stopped, I would appreciate it if the stockings weren't widely publicized on a local tv station. The DWR will always post stocking reports, but its up to the individual to discover those. The information given in the story just seems to defeat the purpose of the contest...at least for those who read it the way I did.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Strawberry is the State Gem, when it comes to a great place to wet a line. The DWR knows that as do the sponsors of the tagged fish contests.
The article was placed in the paper for the sole purpose of attracting more anglers.
We need new licenses sold to help offset the high costs of raising and stocking fish.

Nothing wrong with a little publicity on a water as large as Strawberry.
The tagged fish contest is simply another good excuse for us to get out and fish. I like that there is no entry fee and no need to preregister for the contest.

So get up to Strawberry and catch a bunch of fish and hopefully one of them will have a tag on it.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

If I were one of the contest organizers, I would be thrilled that they put an extra 1/2 million fish in right as the contest opened. It does two things: First, it means that no one who goes to Strawberry has an excuse for not catching fish. Nobody wants to get skunked. This way there are an extra 1/2 million hungry mouths in the reservoir. Second, it means that they are less likely to have to actually pay out the prize money. And your lottery example is EXACTLY what happens in a lottery. When more people buy tickets, the payout goes up. But your chances of being the only winner go way down. Lotteries, and this fishing contest aren't designed to produce winners, they are designed to attract participants. At least the tagged fish contest doesn't involve buying a chance at the winning fish. If an extra hundred thousand people go to Strawberry to try for the tagged fish then the sponsors have achieved their goal. If they don't have to pay out the $25,000 grand prize, they've achieved their goal and spent less money doing it.


----------

